

BI : "Don't fund anyone over 30" - doktrin
http://www.businessinsider.com/vinod-khosla-young-entrepreneurs-2012-9?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sai

======
itg
Typical BI linkbait headline. The VC said younger people tend to adopt new
tech more quickly than older people.

Sometimes I wish we could ban BI articles.

------
255martyn
This sort of nonsense should be illegal. I've met plenty of people over 30 who
still learn new stuff at an astonishing rate. I've also met people 25 and
below who resisted learning new things like the plague. It's all in your
mindset not your age.

------
saurabh
Don't upvote anything from BI from now.

